# Pigeon headshot joeydude owfs and marble



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Squab for dinner!!!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

Charles said:


> Squab for dinner!!!
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Oh ya!!! Thanks charles!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Good shot mate


----------



## joeydude (Jul 29, 2017)

James West said:


> Good shot mate


Thanks James! Means a bunch from you pal

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

